# New "My Mood" Icon Posts - No Discussion Please :)



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

So I decided to make this here so I don't have to keep flooding the other suggestion thread. 
If you make any new "My Mood" icons, post 'em here .

Edit: I can has stickie plz?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

I want to use Horny.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Can Horny and Sleepy be a Mood?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> I want to use Horny.


Starry's gonna make it animated in a bit. It'll be better .


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Here you go. But I doubt Lance would upload it.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

StarryNights said:


> Here you go. But I doubt Lance would upload it.


lol, stealing emoticons from deviantart?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

StarryNights said:


> Here you go. But I doubt Lance would upload it.










lmao! That is too great!


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> lol, stealing emoticons from deviantart?


shamelessly yes


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

if lance uploads it, i'll use it.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Viktoria said:


> lol, stealing emoticons from deviantart?


borrowing*


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

StarryNights said:


> shamelessly yes


aww. oh well. :wink:
If lance uses it, that would be funny.although, like you said, i highly doubt it. :bored:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I call for a poll. where people vote on the moods they want


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

vote for horny


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

gOpHeRific, deffinately!

Thanks BTW, I like it!


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I added some of the new moods you guys made.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

the horny one?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

No, it doesn't look like he added that one. It's a pity. It suits you better than most, and Starry got her own. Random letters girl and I got the ones we wanted.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

can I have one that says "Shai Gar"


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

My first animated one


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

That's adorable. I'll bet it's really popular with the EN_Ps. :happy:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

snail said:


> That's adorable. I'll bet it's really popular with the EN_Ps. :happy:


Hehe, I hope so  I saw the emoticon and I felt I had to make it, hehe. 

I may do indifferent next.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

LANCE I AM IN LOVE WITH YOU. 

i have a diamond and i have a mood. i guess i am royalty then :crazy:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Silhouetree said:


> My first animated one


AWESOME one Good Job.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

StarryNights said:


> AWESOME one Good Job.


Hehe thanks  But you're the one to thank for telling me how to do the animation thing, which I finally gave another try.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I think I have too much fun making these...









(Longing)


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm gonna take a break for a little for now.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

aww, make a ShaiGar mood pweeaase

Also, I'm going to use the unpredictable mood until it arrives, because it's good.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*=P Shai is using my mood. (Awesome).*


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Well I don't have one, and the Unpredictable one isn't up yet so I've gotta use one that accurately describes me.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*No, I mean yes she did make that one for me, but what I meant was that she used a emoticon that I made a while back. (2 years ago).:bored:*


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Hehe, okay okay Shai, I'll make you one next. What do you want it to be like?


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

BadWolf said:


> *No, I mean yes she did make that one for me, but what I meant was that she used a emoticon that I made a while back. (2 years ago).:bored:*


the content one and the curious one have your emoticons in them too.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I like the hungry one


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Shai Gar said:


> I've gotta use one that accurately describes me.


Tell me about it... where's gOpheRific!?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Hehe, hopefully it'll get put up 
Shai, I'll make you one, but you haveta pick an emoticon for me. I don't know what you want.

Anyways, 3 more.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Snuggly is really cute! :happy:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

I want the mood "ShaiGar" or "Awesomtastic" or "Snuggly"


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

K well I already made snuggly  Starry made Awesome, so I think you're set :].

Here's 2 more, that's it for tonight. 



















I'll do some from the people that already requested em tomorrow since I've kinda been doing some of my own requests...


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Awesomtastic is not Awesome.


----------



## deepestblue (Apr 18, 2010)

I vote for "hurt," "embarrassed," "free" and "relieved."


----------

